# Quesadilla I made today... really good!



## SizzlininIN (Feb 11, 2005)

.......probably spelt that wrong. 

Well since I have an abundance of produce and other goodies........went balistic at the store yesterday.........Never Ever go there hungry.

Anyway here is what I just whipped up and devoured down........it was so good!

I drizzled some EVOO in a non stick skillet and added a clove of garlic and let that go for about a minute so the oil would infuse the garlic flavor.  I then added some sliced some green - red - and yellow bell peppers in strips, sliced yellow onion and some sliced button white mushrooms. I added S & P, Cumin Powder........I never smelt this before and I can't believe how much it smelt like those pkg taco mixes........love this stuff, Curry Powder.......never smelt this before either and it has a smoky flavor and I found I love it also. I let these cook till they were almost done but still had a tiny bit of bite left to them.
I then put a tortilla shell in a cast iron skillet that I smeared with just a hint of EVOO..........I then topped that with some freshly shredded colby and mozarella cheese and then added the pepper combination from the other skillet. Topped it all with another tortilla shell and took a smaller cast iron skillet and put that on top to press the thing down......it only took about a minute on each side to brown.  Cut them into 4's and served them with some sour cream, salsa and sliced green onions.   I'm hooked no more taco bell for me.......I'm making my own!!!  Next time I'll add some chicken or thinly sliced beef.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Sounds awesome! I never thought about curry powder, I'll have to try that!


----------



## luvs (Feb 13, 2005)

sounds good! i like the twist w/ the curry powder. i might try that on a chicken quesadilla, but w/ green curry paste. i'm hooked on that stuff, it's so good!


----------



## GB (Feb 13, 2005)

Quesadillas are mt standard fall back meal. When I don't feel like cooking or going to the store that is what I make. I always have tortillas and cheese on hand. Curry powder is a great idea. I will have to try that next time.


----------

